# Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung



## haukep (2. März 2005)

Hey Leute!

Ich denke ich werde heute Abend mal rüber an die Küste fahren um ein wenig die Fische zu ärgern. Im Kühlschrank lagern noch Wattis und die müssen weg....

Hat vieleicht noch jemand Lust?


----------



## karlosito (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

wärs nich soweit weg, würd ichs gern ma probieren. ich war noch nie in der brandung^^


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Torgelow? Da ist doch ein Internat oder? Kenn ich


----------



## karlosito (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

internat? nich das ich wüsste. es gibt aber mehrere torgelows. so weit ich weiss gibbet hier keins.


----------



## Rosi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

In Stralsund gibts keine Brandung??
Hauke wie wars? Wattis alle, Eimer voll?


----------



## Katze_01 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Moin


Boahhhhhh, hätt ich Bock auf fischen.


Aber
Mein Chef zwingt mich mit Geld zur Arbeit|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Hauke....Wann willst Du los, wie viele Wattis sind vorhanden? Lohnt sich das? Mmmmmmhhhh ich weiß noch nicht! Ich werd mir später, wenn die Webcam aktualisiert wurde mal, die Ostsee anschauen...... Meld Dich später mal......


----------



## Micky (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Ich weiß nicht so Recht ob das nicht vielleicht ein bißchen zu früh ist um wieder in die Brandung zu gehen. Die letzten Nächte waren doch alles andere als kuschelig (bis zu -10 Grad).
Ich werd meinem Geschirr noch ne Woche Pause gönnen und dann mal sehen wie die Temperaturen sind -  Wochenende ist ja auch wieder Schneefall angesagt.

Aber wahrscheinlich reicht heute nachmittag wieder nur ein #x von meinen beiden Jungs und ne Stunde später steh ich auch wieder in der Brandung #:


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Welche Jungs meinst Du Mickymaus? Grillhure und ?


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Na dann lass uns doch alle zusammen fahren. Ich habe noch so 50-60 Wattis die nachher dran glauben müssen. Dennis? Du kommst mit!  Ne mach mal...


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

@Rosi: Wie, was, wo? Ich fahr´doch erst nachher


----------



## Micky (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Jungs meinst Du Mickymaus? Grillhure und ?


JUPP, die meine ich !

Ich hab noch ein paar gesalzene Wattis zuhause, genau 69 stck. (schöööne Zahl). Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es heute Sinn macht in die Brandung zu gehen, das Wasser ist "vorne an" einfach zu kalt.


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Naja, ich spiele sowieso mit dem Gedanken auf Bridger zu machen...


----------



## Micky (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Dann wird das eh kaum was, weil wir vor 17uhr auf keinen Fall da sein könnten, und dann ist es da sicher schon überlaufen !


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Never, nicht an einem Mittwoch...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Auf der Bridge könnte was gehen. Wir sind ja dann 240 m weit draußen! Aber es sind immer noch 2°C Wassertemp. Meiner Meinung nach geht nicht viel.......Aber ich bin dabei HAUKEEEEEE!!!!  Ich will doch auch endlich ein Hardcoreangler werden löl :q Wie sieht das jetzt aus? Wann willst Du los. Ich werd dann mit meinem Auto dahin fahren. In Deinem Lupo passt ja nichts rein löl....


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Jo! Das ist doch mal ne Super Idee Du Sesselpuper  Tja, ich richte mich da ganz nach Dir! Wann denn?


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Ok um 14 Uhr bei mir Digger


----------



## Micky (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

So, wir werden wohl auch losziehen, aber bis nach Schönberg werden wir heute nicht kommen, wir werden uns in Weißenhaus oder Dahme niederlassen.
Mal schauen wie die Fänge heute sind.

(ich sag nie wieder, dass ich nicht los will...spätestens ne halbe Stunde später stellt sich das als Unwahrheit raus|kopfkrat :q #q )


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Mickyhasenmaus......Schönberg ist doch um die Ecke....Kommt vorbei .......


----------



## Micky (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Ich bin ja nicht alleine unterwegs, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das meine beiden Brainbrothers Lust haben nach Schönberg zu fahren. Aber ich klär das gleich mal ab.

*@ Hauke: Dein POSTFACH IST VOLL, mach ma leer !!*


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Hab ich gemacht Mäuschen


----------



## Micky (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

mit 1 : 2 Stimmen wurde gegen Schönberg gevotet... VIEL SPASS OHNE UNS ! #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Jaja ihr mögt uns ja nicht! Gut wir werden Bericht erstatten, wie wir uns mit Fisch besackt haben ....


----------



## Micky (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja ihr mögt uns ja nicht! Gut wir werden Bericht erstatten, wie wir uns mit Fisch besackt haben ....



Hey MAGENTA-Häschen... ich schubs Dich sonst bei Gelegenheit mal von der Brücke... und dann #h


----------



## Katze_01 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Moin

Viel Spaß 

und ein Fettes Petri von mir!!!



Ich geh erstmal ein bischen arbeiten.


----------



## Bulli (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Habe gerade mit Dennis telefoniert,geht jetzt wohl los mit den bissen  #6 

achja Hauke hat gerade einen Dorsch gefangen von 52 cm


Gruß Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Wer´s nachlesen will, wieviel wir gefangen haben, sollte in den Thread "Aktuelle Fänge Schonberger Seebrücke" luschern..... Das war DER HAMMER HEUTE!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Hey Micky nicht lesen auch schreiben, wie es bei euch war .....


----------



## Micky (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Wir waren doch nicht mehr los.... mich überkam nach Feierabend plötzlich ein Anfall von |gaehn: dass ich mal eben von 18-22Uhr |schlaf:#uhabe.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren doch nicht mehr los.... mich überkam nach Feierabend plötzlich ein Anfall von |gaehn: dass ich mal eben von 18-22Uhr |schlaf:#uhabe.



Sei froh, dass Du zu Hause geblieben bist...... Hätte ich auch mal lieber machen sollen.....Trotzdem war es wieder richtig schön am Wasser  #6


----------



## karlosito (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

lol, das kann passieren^^


----------



## Klaus S. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer´s nachlesen will, wieviel wir gefangen haben, sollte in den Thread "Aktuelle Fänge Schonberger Seebrücke" luschern..... Das war DER HAMMER HEUTE!!!!!


 
Hi ihr Brückenangler,
wenn ihr alles in den anderen Thread schreibt braucht ihr doch gar nicht erst einen neuen aufmachen |kopfkrat  Die Überschrift "Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung" sollte wohl mal geändert werden in "Heute Mi 03/05 mal wieder auf der Brücke"    

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Micky (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Zitat Klaus S.: ""Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung" sollte wohl mal geändert werden in "Heute Mi 03/05 mal wieder auf der Brücke"    " *<--- GROSSARTIG!!!!*

War wahrscheinlich recht kühl... |scardie: *zitter*

Mein Frauchen hat mir eben mal mein neues Avatar gebastelt... die ist schon Klasse!! :l


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Brückenangler,
> wenn ihr alles in den anderen Thread schreibt braucht ihr doch gar nicht erst einen neuen aufmachen |kopfkrat  Die Überschrift "Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung" sollte wohl mal geändert werden in "Heute Mi 03/05 mal wieder auf der Brücke"
> 
> mfg
> Klaus S.



Wieso Klaus. War doch von Anfang an klar, dass wir auf die Brücke gehen. Für Dich nicht?  :m Brückenfänge bekommen doch immer einen Extrawurstthread :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Klaus S.: ""Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung" sollte wohl mal geändert werden in "Heute Mi 03/05 mal wieder auf der Brücke"    " *<--- GROSSARTIG!!!!*
> 
> War wahrscheinlich recht kühl... |scardie: *zitter*
> 
> Mein Frauchen hat mir eben mal mein neues Avatar gebastelt... die ist schon Klasse!! :l



War überhaupt nicht kalt heute! Plus 2°C Digger.......


----------



## Micky (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Ich hatte knapp um 20 Grad... auf der Couch !


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte knapp um 20 Grad... auf der Couch !



Super! Und ich werd gleich 120°C im Bettchen haben mit Hasimausi :q:q:q


----------



## Micky (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

wat nütz das, wenn Deine "Lunte" nicht zündet...|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Du den Funken werd ich wohl noch hinbekommen Mäuschen löl............


----------



## haukep (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

@ KlausS: Und wenn wir wollen, dann machen wir noch einen Thread für die Fänge   :m 

@Dennis: Nana, Du Schweinchen...


----------



## Klaus S. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @ KlausS: Und wenn wir wollen, dann machen wir noch einen Thread für die Fänge  :m


 
Den sollte es ja eigentlich schon geben (Aktuelle Fänge auf der Schönberger Seebrücke), nur wird dort ja alles Mögliche gepostet so das er ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden ist. 

mfg
Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Den sollte es ja eigentlich schon geben (Aktuelle Fänge auf der Schönberger Seebrücke), nur wird dort ja alles Mögliche gepostet so das er ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden ist.
> 
> mfg
> Klaus



Da hab ich schon eingegriffen. Ist mir auch zu viel geworden in diesem Thread. Die Jungs nehmen da jetzt auch Rücksicht drauf.... Da sollen jetzt hauptsächlich die Fänge gepostet werden....Ist mir auch lieber....... #h


----------



## Micky (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

So soll es ja auch sein. Ich hab gelesen das ihr bis 22:30h gemacht habt. Ging da nichts mehr oder keine Lust mehr?


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Beides Micky. Aber hauptsächlich keine Lust mehr. Fische haben zwar gebissen, aber so dolle war es nicht.....


----------



## Micky (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Na dann kann ich es verschmerzen gestern nicht logezogen zu sein. Aber wenn ich jetzt so rausschaue (mal abgesehen von den unterirdischen Temperaturen)...#q  Nur ein paar Grad mehr, das wäre es doch heute !!!:c


----------



## haukep (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich schon eingegriffen. Ist mir auch zu viel geworden in diesem Thread. Die Jungs nehmen da jetzt auch Rücksicht drauf.... Da sollen jetzt hauptsächlich die Fänge gepostet werden....Ist mir auch lieber....... #h



Dennis, manchmal lach´ ich mich schief  |supergri  Wer hat denn da heute bitte schön mit "Bison" gechattet  :m  :g


----------



## Micky (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

So, wir waren heute Abend DOCH nochmal für 4 Stündchen los, getreu dem Motto "Will ich ein Hardcore-Angler sein, darf es bei Minusgraden gerne mal ne Brücke sein".

Uhrzeit:17:00 - 21:00h
Fische: 7 Dorsche (3 Nemos, 4 über 40cm), 1 Platte (groß/dick) C&R
Wer: Grillhure + Micky
Temp.: BITTER BITTER KALT (nicht mehr meßbar)
Wetter: schön kalt...klarer Himmel #6 
Wo: Weißenhaus Brücke


----------



## haukep (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Na das ist doch gut #6! Ich habe heute mal ausgesetzt...


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, manchmal lach´ ich mich schief  |supergri  Wer hat denn da heute bitte schön mit "Bison" gechattet  :m  :g



Bist Du doof? Bison hatte Fragen zum angeln, die ich beantwortet habe. Auf der Seite sind mindestens 10 Seiten, wo Schwachsinn gepostet wurde. So jetzt ist Schluss mit labern....... Kein Bock mehr drauf....


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> So, wir waren heute Abend DOCH nochmal für 4 Stündchen los, getreu dem Motto "Will ich ein Hardcore-Angler sein, darf es bei Minusgraden gerne mal ne Brücke sein".
> 
> Uhrzeit:17:00 - 21:00h
> Fische: 7 Dorsche (3 Nemos, 4 über 40cm), 1 Platte (groß/dick) C&R
> ...



Year Mickymuschi! Nicht schlecht......!!! Ist das die Brücke, wo der Oldenburger Graben ist?


----------



## Micky (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*





DIE DA (nur in NEU)... quasi im Ferienzentrum direkt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Jo mit dieser Brücke hab ich auch schon Bekanntschaft gemacht, nur dass an dem Tag keine Bretter verbaut waren.....................


----------



## Micky (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

ja ja, Bretter haben auch ihr Stolz und lassen nicht jeden auf sich gehen #6 
Die alte Brücek hat es mal bei nem Sturm übel erwischt und dann musste ne neue her. Das war vor knapp 1 1/2 jahren.


----------



## haukep (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du doof? Bison hatte Fragen zum angeln, die ich beantwortet habe. Auf der Seite sind mindestens 10 Seiten, wo Schwachsinn gepostet wurde. So jetzt ist Schluss mit labern....... Kein Bock mehr drauf....




Gaaaanz vorsichtig! |gr:


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja, Bretter haben auch ihr Stolz und lassen nicht jeden auf sich gehen #6
> Die alte Brücek hat es mal bei nem Sturm übel erwischt und dann musste ne neue her. Das war vor knapp 1 1/2 jahren.



Ja das kommt hin mit 1 1/2 Jahren! Wir werden dann zusammen los..... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaaanz vorsichtig! |gr:



Na ich hab ja gott sei dank nichts zu befürchten.....löl :q


----------



## Micky (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

@ Hauke + Dennis: ihr habt Donnerstag wohl zu viel Frische Luft gehabt, was?


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Achwas Micky...... zu wenig Fisch ..........


----------



## haukep (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*

Stimmt  löl


----------



## Micky (5. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Achwas Micky...... zu wenig Fisch ..........



Lag dann wohl an Dir... |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: Heute Mi 03/05 in die Brandung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Lag dann wohl an Dir... |kopfkrat



Naja, wir haben ja immerhin was bekommen ne...


----------

